# i've got a sleepy pigeon



## adda (Aug 9, 2008)

i found a baby pigeon today and i think it has a broken leg because he doesn't walk and when i try to make him stand he uses just one leg. he fell from a tree nearby after being chased by a dog so i guess that's when he broke it. i don't know anything about pigeons so the only thing i could do for him was provide shelter and water. how and, more importantly, what do i feed him? i can't take him to a vet right now, only in two days from now i'll be able to do that and i really want to save the little dude. he seems very sleepy and doesn't move from where i place him. he pooped about two times in 3 hours so i guess that's okay. i tried to give him more water and he flew from my hands but that's the only time he actually moved by himself. he's relatively big but still a baby from what i can see. right now he's almost asleep in some sort of cozy hat so i think he's comfortable enough. and again, i have no experience in taking care of a bird but i wanna help. can you help me help him?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

adda said:


> i found a baby pigeon today and i think it has a broken leg because he doesn't walk and when i try to make him stand he uses just one leg. he fell from a tree nearby after being chased by a dog so i guess that's when he broke it. i don't know anything about pigeons so the only thing i could do for him was provide shelter and water. how and, more importantly, what do i feed him? i can't take him to a vet right now, only in two days from now i'll be able to do that and i really want to save the little dude. he seems very sleepy and doesn't move from where i place him. he pooped about two times in 3 hours so i guess that's okay. i tried to give him more water and he flew from my hands but that's the only time he actually moved by himself. he's relatively big but still a baby from what i can see. right now he's almost asleep in some sort of cozy hat so i think he's comfortable enough. and again, i have no experience in taking care of a bird but i wanna help. can you help me help him?



Can you tell us where you are? Maybe there's a member close by. Also, can you post a picture of this bird? Are you SURE it's a pigeon? 
We'll definetly try to help, but we really need to be sure what type of bird we're dealing with and how old it is.


----------



## adda (Aug 9, 2008)

this is him. i'm in bucharest, romania. i don't know for sure if he's a pigeon or something else because i don't really know much about birds.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That's some kind of dove.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you hold him up with the legs dangling or the good one down on the ground with him almost supporting himself with it and take a picture? That might help us get an idea of how best to proceed.

Pidgey


----------



## adda (Aug 9, 2008)

i can't right now because my camera suddenly needs to be recharged but once it will be operational i'll take the picture. and he's also very scared but he seems a bit more ...erm...full of life


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Yep, some kind of dove. These guys are pretty jumpy I think by nature. Just keep him quite and in a semi dark place until you can get pictures of the legs. If one is broken, you certainly don't want to turn him loose.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I think this is what you've got. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Collared_dove,_Hazlerigg,_UK.JPG


----------



## adda (Aug 9, 2008)

yeah, that looks pretty much like him.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, unless you can find someone to take him and help him, I guess you're it? He looks old enough to be self feeding. Although, you might have to teach him. You can get bird seed? Wild bird seed?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I found this. Have no clue whether it will be any help to you or not. Probably not........but figured it was worth a try. 


http://www.greenpeople.org/listing/Save_the_Abandoned_27173.cfm


http://www.greenpeople.org/listing/Pro_Animals_16560.cfm


----------



## adda (Aug 9, 2008)

i'll go shopping tomorrow for stuff for him and i guess i have to find bird seed somewhere. if the leg is really broken, is it okay for him to stay for 2 days with it like that untill i can take him to a vet?


----------



## adda (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks... unfortunately both are too far from where i live


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

adda said:


> thanks... unfortunately both are too far from where i live


Figures...oh well,............depends on how bad the break is and how still you can keep the bird. Once we figure out if the leg is broken, Pidgey who replied and asked for the picture, may be able to help you splint it, at least good enough for a couple of days.


----------



## adda (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks very much. i hope he'll be fine ..


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Let us know and if you have questions, please don't hesitate to ask. We'll watch for some pictures of the legs. Thanks by the way, for caring. So many don't these days.


----------



## adda (Aug 9, 2008)

one night has passed he does't drink at all now unless i force water inside his beak and he won't really let me force it in. i still havn't found anything that he could eat. and also he's been flying around the room a few times and fell off the furniture every time. i don't have a cage or anything so i can't stop him from flying.


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

hello Adda
Did you not find pigeon food just because it is sunday or is it in general very difficult to find over there?
If pigeon food is difficult to find in Bucharest, maybe canary seed? or another kind of seed for exotic pet birds? The doves in my garden come to eat with the canaries and exotic birds in the small birds aviary (I put some outside for them, they love it)
Myriam, (Belgium... Europe, but still too far to help  )


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If that is a collared dove then it is a very young one as it hasn't got its collar yet. Scatter very small seed (canary seed would be great) around it rather than having it in a dish, they like to "ivestigate" little seeds. 

Put water within reach of it in a shallow dish.

Collared doves of that age often have bone problems due to lack of calcium and Vitamin D3, if you can give him daily supplements then that will help.

They also often have leg deformities, a photo will really help.

They hate being caged, but will sit in a cage if the door is open, so perhaps if you gave him a cardborad box turned on its side it would settle.

They can tolerate very little hndling, so if you are thinking of doing anything to the leg be very, very careful! Stop handling him the moment he starts to pant.

Is his injured leg dangling or is he holding it up? In my own experience if they are holding the leg up then it is best to just let them rest it, it is more likely to be sprained than broken.

Cynthia


----------



## adda (Aug 9, 2008)

this is how he hold his leg all the time. or just sitting on it. he ate a bit today when i opened his beak by hand. he won't starve so that's fine. what should i do about the leg? or about the...erm...unnecessary flying? he fell behind my bed earlier and i was lucky i caught his wing because he would've been really trapped. and i don't have a cage..


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

These are some links that Reti found for another member in Bucharest (amaria), she found someone that could help her among them:

Site-uri dedicate porumbeilor
Radu Gabriel
http://site.neogen.ro/radugabriel_v


Puf Ilie
http://www.puf-ilie.go.ro


Sinca Cezar&Florin
http://www.sincapigeons.ro


Georgica Popescu
http://www.porumbei.ro/columbofili/Georgica.Pop


Andrei Dima
http://www.andupigeons.ro


Militaru Cezar&son
http://www.porumbei.3x.ro


Site despre porumbei
http://www.porumbei.ro


Pigeon Club Romania
http://www.pigeon.club-romania.go.ro


Pigeon
http://www.pigeon.ro


Benzing
http://www.benzing.home.ro


Club Piranha
http://www.clubpiranha.ro/porumbei.htm


Filiala Prahova
http://www.filialaprahova.home.ro


Fratiii Persinar
http://www.geocities.com/persinarc_v


Voica Nicolaie
http://www.pigeons.i8.com


Ilie Marian
http://www.porumbeicalatori.home.ro


Matei Romulus
http://www.romulus.matei.home.ro


Familia Moldovan
http://www.familiamoldovan.ro


Fratii Marica
http://www.fratiimarica.home.ro


Lucian Drula
http://drulalucian.home.ro


Pretorian Cosmin
http://www.porumbei.as.ro


Nicu Brizdigheanu
http://www.bizdri.ro


Iacob Catalin
http://www.iacobcatalin.freehosting.net


Bilan Ciprian&Florin
http://www.pigeonsvillaincrederii.home.ro


Cornel Mocanu
http://www.porumbei.home.ro


Andrei Szentkiralyi
http://www.columbofili.freeservers.com


Silviu&Bita
http://www.silviutatut.home.ro


Alexandru Szabo
http://users.freestart.hu/szabos/index.h


Fratii Kovacs
http://site.neogen.ro/fratii_kovacs


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Adda ... you can make a temporary cage from a cardboard box or a laundry basket. I would opt for a cardboard box as the bird is so wild ... he might feel safer if all but the front of the ''cage'' was closed so he thinks he is in a hidden space.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, if it's broken then it should heal okay as long as he mostly stays sitting in the cozy hat. It usually takes about two weeks for the break to get solid again and another week or two for them to start walking on them again.

Pidgey


----------



## adda (Aug 9, 2008)

mom will kill me *laughs* 

now he's rather cozy in a sort of nest that i made out of towels and stuff but he keeps flying whenever he feels like it. i'll use the idea with the box and hopefully his leg will heal.
thank you very much for the advice.


----------

